# BSNL Broadband Usage meter?



## gunda_26 (Jan 25, 2008)

My BSNL BB meter on the usage site is showing consolidated usage of 23330755 KB  and amount is Rs 386.Despite my best effort I'm unable to understand How my GB or MB I have downloaded,and what is meant by Rs 386.I'm using Home C+ plan.Can any intelligent forum member can shed light on this.


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 25, 2008)

gunda_26 said:


> My BSNL BB meter on the usage site is showing consolidated usage of 23330755 KB  and amount is Rs 386.Despite my best effort I'm unable to understand How my GB or MB I have downloaded,and what is meant by Rs 386.I'm using Home C+ plan.Can any intelligent forum member can shed light on this.


going offtopic;
nice english dude


----------



## techtronic (Jan 26, 2008)

Download this tool - Dataone Usage Finder
Source : duf.sourceforge.net

It gives the download details on a day-day basis and even on MB & KB basis


----------



## confused (Apr 6, 2008)

netmeter........ using for last year. LOL


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 6, 2008)

@confused, why did you bump a 2 months old thread  ?


----------



## confused (Apr 6, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> @confused, why did you bump a 2 months old thread  ?


dont know.  atleast i posted a useful message, rather than write an absurd message complementing the author's english.........


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 7, 2008)

confused said:


> dont know.  atleast i posted a useful message, rather than write an absurd message complementing the author's english.........


Its my wish whatever I do!


----------



## confused (Apr 7, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Its my wish whatever I do!


the same applies to me. So dont post messages like below. just STFU.



The Unknown said:


> @confused, why did you bump a 2 months old thread  ?


----------

